# Houma La



## mike243 (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning everybody, my son is a lineman for Comcast and is working in this area, His crew work from 6-6 every day and need to find out if there are any good restaurants close to Corporate dr that are open late?   , looks like he will be there for 5 weeks this time and it will continue till finished . thanks for any help


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 30, 2021)

Bourgeois meat market on Hwy 20 in Schriever. Really good boudin. They are one of the few places that still offer boudin rouge (blood boudin).  It is not far north on hwy 20 out of Houma proper.

Don't know if they are open after Ida though...may have to call first. I have not been through Houma since the storm.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 30, 2021)

Bayou Delight 
4038 Bayou Black Dr, Houma
+1 985 876 4879
little farther of a drive heading out towards Gibson, La. but they are open till 9pm. Great authentic cajun food.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 30, 2021)

foamheart
  may have some suggestions as well.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks I have sent him the links


----------



## foamheart (Oct 1, 2021)

Its been so ong since I have been to Houma, Thibodeaux, I have no idea. When I was there  it wasn't resturants we were looking for. We would have our own parties, boils BBQs, fish fries etc... He might try:

On the Canal Bar
Mahoney's
1921 Seafood & Oyster bar
Spigots Brew Pub

These are all local night spots you can somethimes get a burger, poboy or finger food. Good place to kick back with locals maybe shoot a game of pool. Don't know what ius still open though.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 7, 2021)

They have moved him to Homa now and cut down the 1.5 hour drive each way, the new supervisor has been cooking for the 12 man crew some how, will post a picture of it off the phone, guy evidently Knows how to cook


----------



## mike243 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## mike243 (Oct 7, 2021)

reckon it was ribeye's last night , heard tell about some crawfish boudin coming up


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 7, 2021)

All good stuff!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 9, 2021)

There's a store in bridge city Tx that has about any kind of meat or sausage you could want, brought back some years ago and wished we had a place like that here


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 9, 2021)

I was born in New Orleans, raised in Fort Worth from the age of 5. Parents are from Hammond and Covington, La. I spent a lot of time as a kid in Louisiana on vacations to those places as well as Lafayette. No shortage of good food, and it will be very easy to find. 

I'm an airline pilot now, but 20 years ago, my first flying job was flying canceled bank checks around in the back of Beech Barons. I was based in New Orleans for a year, and my route took me to Houma 5 days a week to pick up work and head to Baton Rouge. Hammonds Flying Service was where I would park. Mr. Hammonds's son was in the Navy and was a Top Gun instructor. He flew the Migs in scenes in the movie "Top Gun". 

They were very nice people, which is what your son will encounter while in Houma, I'm sure.


----------

